# Airport surge



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

As many know you make more when the passengers are paying a lot.
I’ve noticed that our airport is starting a surge 20 minutes before a flight comes in.
The cost using the rider app goes up 4 times.
Then the customer price starts dropping 5 minutes before landing although the red surge keeps going up. 
By the time the plane lands the customer price has dropped by 75% almost to the normal no surge price. You may be sitting on $14 but on a long 1.5 hour trip you only get 41 plus your 11. (Instead of 170 at 50% of the ride at peak
Another Uber scheme?


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Encourages more drivers to show up, then it gets overwhelmed with drivers so price drops


----------

